# Sussex meet - saturday 14th November



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

Right I have decided that the location will be The Star Inn Rusper which has good food and a nice selection of real ales and was looking at Saturday 14th November at 12. 30 pm

For those that want to I thought we could perhaps all meet at Crawley Garden Centre ( post code RH10 3PD ) on the Copthorne road just outside of Crawley one mile from Junction 10 of the M23. where I have a short spirited drive/cruise planned.

Details of cruise see http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu105/ttrev21/Sussex.jpg

I was thinking of meeting here at 11.30 am and departing around 11.45 am which should give us ample time to make the pub by 12.30 pm

Full address of pub is

Star Inn
Horsham Rd, Rusper, Horsham, West Sussex, RH12 4RA 
01293 871264

For those of you wanting to eat please let me know numbers and I will reserve some tables

So who is up for it guys ?

Cheers

Trev

...........................................Lunch
1. ttrev21.................................1 
2. Baldyman...............................1 
3. IainJB...................................2 
4. RedrockeTT............................2 
5. GRE608Y................................1 ? 
6. Rustyintergerale.......................2
7. TT51....................................3
8. JayTTapp..................maybe
9. DenTTed...................confirmed
10. Triplefan...................maybe.....2


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I might pop along (dependant on a million things). More likely the further 'East' Sussex you go though :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Can do, there are a few members around. Joss, chris, redrockett, myself I thinks thats it.

Rusty is over east way too.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I could jump borders for this Trev, depends on day and like Tim said the more East the better


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Great idea.

There are a few pubs around there that hold other owners club events so maybe we could go to one of those places

I'll bring my passport as I'm in Surrey.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not really ,but far :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Not really ,but far :wink:


A classic example of drink posting, don't do it kids.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah up for this..... As all above Eastern suits best though!...... Sod it shall we just have it in Kent... :lol:


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Guys
Yeah, i'm up for it.
Good excuse to get out of Bognor :lol:

Regards
redrockeTT


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Great idea Trev - I'm Kent based so the further East you go East Sussex the better for me.

It's about time we had a regular meet in these parts of the UK


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys this is starting to look quite good so I will start looking at a few pubs with suitable parking and good food


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry, East does not hack it - Go West young man... I am over near Portsmouth.

Besides after the trip through Brighten with my cowboy hat and stars & stripes waistcoat I am too nervous to go back too close to there again.

Hope your trip to France goes well - see you soon I am sure,


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

jayTTapp said:


> Great idea Trev - I'm Kent based so the further East you go East Sussex the better for me.
> 
> It's about time we had a regular meet in these parts of the UK


I've tried to organise meets in the past and the last one i did was a great run - from Ashford in Kent down through Rye and Hastings, to Polegate, Alfriston, Jevington and to Beachy Head. We stopped for lunch at the Lamb on the marsh roa near Pevensey.

There are some great roads and scenery.

The 3 of us who attended had a great time and one of those was from Herts!

Rusty is in Kent btw.

I'm up for a regular Kent & Sussex meet.

We had a previous meet where we didn't go so far but we took in the grand military canal road to appledore which has some nice chicanes and we had a bit of quite spirited driving and there were quite a few of on that meet and we had a great laugh.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Trev,

Good to meet you yesterday, put my name down for this one 

Greg


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I think this falls more under Ian222 now as it seems far, far away from Surrey.

If we agree on a spot not "too" far from me, I'll be there.

Why is there so few members in Surrey :?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

J55TTC said:


> I think this falls more under Ian222 now as it seems far, far away from Surrey.
> 
> If we agree on a spot not "too" far from me, I'll be there.
> 
> Why is there so few members in Surrey :?


Well I would guess that would depend on which part of Surrey you live in


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

ttrev21 said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > I think this falls more under Ian222 now as it seems far, far away from Surrey.
> ...


That'll be Woking


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

J55TTC said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


Well from where you are it will be 31 miles to the pub or 36 miles to the meeting place for the cruise/spirited drive to the pub 

Details will be going up shortly and I hope you can make it ? 8)

cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

Update on page one with location

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Trev,
 You have come close enough to pique my interest now - will have to check availability over the weekend and will get back to you early next week.

Hope you are keeping well and good luck with the French Trip next week.

Bye for now.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

IainJB said:


> Hi Trev,
> You have come close enough to pique my interest now - will have to check availability over the weekend and will get back to you early next week.
> 
> Hope you are keeping well and good luck with the French Trip next week.
> ...


Nice one Iain.....no needfor the waistcoats for this one , its not that kind of meet :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i may pop along to one of these meets in the summer if foreigners are allowed


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ttrev21 said:


> IainJB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Trev,
> ...


How's the mirrors ? :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> i may pop along to one of these meets in the summer if foreigners are allowed


Well we might let you come 

Are you sure you want to take your chances with all the boulders in the roads down here in the South East


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i may pop along to one of these meets in the summer if foreigners are allowed
> ...


Boulders? BOULDERS?    

Are you saying our roads are prehistoric?! :lol: :lol:

A bit like the social life? :lol:










Cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i may pop along to one of these meets in the summer if foreigners are allowed
> ...


i now have a completely different driving style..... i drive round absolutely everything! including crisp packets :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i now have a completely different driving style..... i drive round absolutely everything! including crisp packets :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Blowing leaves are a bit troublesome though...


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > IainJB said:
> ...


amazingly enough ......working now...


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I assume you are going to be blessing the meet with your presence then Rich?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> I assume you are going to be blessing the meet with your presence then Rich?


I can't afford presents mate. Will a cuddle do? :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > I assume you are going to be blessing the meet with your presence then Rich?
> ...


Thought we agreed to pack that up in Livigno......people were starting to talk :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > ttrev21 said:
> ...


Nah mate, that was your back passage... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Your on the wine again I can tell :wink:


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Never mind the wine, who's got the cigars?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

BaldyMan said:


> Never mind the wine, who's got the cigars?


Love the new avatar 

Is that your morning look with your interview suit ? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Your on the wine again I can tell :wink:


How very dare you? It is Friday, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BaldyMan said:


> Never mind the wine, who's got the cigars?


I have mate...

The best commercial ever...

...and in honour of your avatar...






Apparently I can't embed it so click the link in the screen... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Ah cheers Rich, I love that advert but following forum guidelines [smiley=stop.gif] all I can say is that I urinated copiously in my trousers whilst guffawing a lot.

Back on topic, put me down for the meet Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

BaldyMan said:


> Ah cheers Rich, I love that advert but following forum guidelines [smiley=stop.gif] all I can say is that I urinated copiously in my trousers whilst guffawing a lot.
> 
> Back on topic, put me down for the meet Trev


Well thank god someones got this back on topic


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> IainJB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Trev,
> ...


Can I wear my cowboy hat then .....


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

IainJB said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > IainJB said:
> ...


If you must :roll:


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Trev, sign me up for two places then - bringing Mrs B as well

Looking forward to seeing you all again.

Just for you will leave the hat at home.

Best regards,


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

IainJB said:


> Hi Trev, sign me up for two places then - bringing Mrs B as well
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all again.
> 
> ...


Great one Iain are you both going to be eating ?


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> IainJB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Trev, sign me up for two places then - bringing Mrs B as well
> ...


oh yes


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys I have updated front page

Still waiting to hear from

JayTTapp
Tim G
DenTTed
Ian222
Kentish TT
J55TTC

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Won't be coming I'm afraid, bit further away than I'd hoped & I'm busy until Sat Lunch time 

Have fun


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Ok guys I have updated front page
> 
> Still waiting to hear from
> 
> ...


Trev,

Just replied to you PM.

Keep up the good work mate.

Jay


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll see if I can make it, I could walk to there which kind of defeats the objective. Good pub though, does a good roast too.

Will let you know nearer the time. Next week or so.

John


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> I'll see if I can make it, I could walk to there which kind of defeats the objective. Good pub though, does a good roast too.
> 
> Will let you know nearer the time. Next week or so.
> 
> John


Is it your local John ?......if so we may have met ......

Maybe give the mini cruise a go then ?

Cheers

Trev


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > I'll see if I can make it, I could walk to there which kind of defeats the objective. Good pub though, does a good roast too.
> ...


Used to go there a lot, as my wife's parents lived on the Rusper rd, don't go so much anymore as they moved. It used to be awful until the italian chap took it on, it got good then but you probably know that. We were talking about going last Sunday for a roast funnily enough. I sometimes work on a Saturday but will do my best to make it, assuming I still have the car.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > denTTed said:
> ...


Yeah Costa has done a great job since taking it over and Eric the chef is spot on with the food.
If ever you are down there on a Friday night I will buy you a beer 

Have put you down as a maybe.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah Costa has done a great job since taking it over and Eric the chef is spot on with the food.
If ever you are down there on a Friday night I will buy you a beer 

Have put you down as a maybe.

Cheers

Trev[/quote]

Thats it Costa, couldn't remember his name. I normally go the black jug on a Friday, they do a fine selection of ales theakstons old peculiar last week!! Or at least thats what my wife told me on Saturday morning, must watch out for those 6 percenters!!

Do you live in Rusper then? I drive through fairly frequently to see the in laws in Ifield, and there's a little pub there thats good too. Food is basic but there a nice bunch in there. It's on the corner, as though you're not in Crawley to be honest.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Yeah Costa has done a great job since taking it over and Eric the chef is spot on with the food.
> If ever you are down there on a Friday night I will buy you a beer
> 
> Have put you down as a maybe.
> ...


Thats it Costa, couldn't remember his name. I normally go the black jug on a Friday, they do a fine selection of ales theakstons old peculiar last week!! Or at least thats what my wife told me on Saturday morning, must watch out for those 6 percenters!!

Do you live in Rusper then? I drive through fairly frequently to see the in laws in Ifield, and there's a little pub there thats good too. Food is basic but there a nice bunch in there. It's on the corner, as though you're not in Crawley to be honest.[/quote]

The Black Jug ......know it well staggered out of there once or twice before 

I actually live in Crawley but have been meeting a mate from Horsham in Rusper for about the last twenty years, kind of halfway between the two of us. Might want to give The Gate ago as it`s now being run by Graham and Lorna who used to have The Lamb at Lambs Green. He still has the same chef with him so as you can imagine the portions are massive only the brave have ever made it through to dessert in there


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

We used to go the gate, and have seen how much better it's got over the last few years, used to be a poo hole too. It has been recommended a few times. I just got addicted to going to greets inn in warnham, italian too and very good food.


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

All gone a bit quiet here. Is the meet still on?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

BaldyMan said:


> All gone a bit quiet here. Is the meet still on?


All still on mate will be updating with some info in the next couple of days


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys

Have updated front page with details of cruise please note the Garden Centre name has now changed to Crawley Garden Centre and a postcode has been added for those with Sat Navs

Have also spoken to the pub Landlord and he has arranged allocated parking for us

Cheers

Trev


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Trev
Thanks for the update, and the postcodes, etc.
Looking forward to it, and Mrs redrockeTT is coming on her first cruise/meet, although i think she hopes the other ladies won't want to talk about TT's :wink: 
Anyway, see you at 11.30 on the 14th. I've had a word with Michael Fish at the weather centre 

Regards
David


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Trev, can you put us down as a maybe, and for food as well 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

redrocketTT said:


> Hi Trev
> Thanks for the update, and the postcodes, etc.
> Looking forward to it, and Mrs redrockeTT is coming on her first cruise/meet, although i think she hopes the other ladies won't want to talk about TT's :wink:
> Anyway, see you at 11.30 on the 14th. I've had a word with Michael Fish at the weather centre
> ...


Hi David,
My wife will be very happy to talk about anything other than TT's - It is also her first meet.

Look forward to seeing you both,


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Trev, can you put us down as a maybe, and for food as well
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


Great stuff Andy 2 more reservations made 

Might be able to show off my first mod to you by then :wink:

Cheers

Trev


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Might be able to show off my first mod to you by then :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev


And those two switches


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys

Just PM`d everybody with my mobile number so if you have any problems on the day you can call me.
 
Let me know if you didn`t get it

I have spoken to the landlord and he is going to reserve parking for us.

Anybody else up for it ? 8)

Cheers

Trev


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> Ok guys I have updated front page
> 
> Still waiting to hear from
> 
> ...


Oh blimey!

Sorry I missed this post Trev.

Was just talking to Mrs K about it and we are working out what we can change around this weekend to free up some time.

Will post back here later tonight


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Still only a maybe, beginning to look a bit doubtful


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Still only a maybe, beginning to look a bit doubtful


You NEED to be there Andy... :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Still only a maybe, beginning to look a bit doubtful


Ok mate will keep my fingers crossed......who else is going to keep the waiters under conrol ?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Still only a maybe, beginning to look a bit doubtful
> ...


Getting loads of "extras" dumped on me, big handover Monday, got shed loads to do, no staff, no materials, no time, we do the impossible, it just takes a bit longer. If I'm lucky I won't have to work too late Sunday.

PS sig has piqued my interest


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> PS sig has piqued my interest


That's why you need to be there... :wink:

Try your best mate.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

TBH I really can't see it happening............................... try the little button to the left that says PM


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> try the little button to the left that says PM


No, you... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

KentishTT said:


> Oh blimey!
> 
> Sorry I missed this post Trev.
> 
> ...


Any news Mr and Mrs k ?....just trying to sort out numbers for those that are eating.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Trev there is a good chance I will be able to make this. Could do with a drive out for a few hours 

Neil


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Oh blimey!
> ...


Hi Trev;

Was just coming back to post to let you know.

We can't I'm afraid, we have to pop up to Surrey in the afternoon 

Have a good one!

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Trev there is a good chance I will be able to make this. Could do with a drive out for a few hours
> 
> Neil


Great news Neil , will you be meeting us at the garden centre or going straight to the pub ? Also will you be eating so I can reserve you a space ?

Will PM you with my mobile number so you can contact me should you have problems on the day .

Cheers

Trev


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Trev there is a good chance I will be able to make this. Could do with a drive out for a few hours
> ...


Meet at the garden centre sounds good mate.

I'll have the boys with me so as long as the pub is ok with kids then put me down for 3 for lunch please.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys

Anymore for anymore ? As I will be up the Pub first thing Saturday morning roping off the car park to make sure we have the required number of spaces reserved ?

From PM`s recieved I am assuming that everybody is meeting at the Crawley Garden Centre with the exception of DenTTed who is meeting us at the Pub.

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow 8)

Cheers Guys

Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok Guys have checked local weather forecast and it looks like it should be clearing by midday.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Ok Guys have checked local weather forecast and it looks like it should be clearing by midday.


I'd be surprised if it could actually rain anymore I don't remember a day like today for ages it was shocking and I've been trying to get a few things done under the bonnet as it was looking doubtfull for a while but got there in the end


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Ok Guys have checked local weather forecast and it looks like it should be clearing by midday.


Oh yeah??????

looks like you are in the "be prepared" area :lol:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8358530.stm


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all
i've got the sou'westers and the galoshes out  
And Mrs C has been reading up my TT manual  NOT  
Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Regards
david


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

triplefan said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Guys have checked local weather forecast and it looks like it should be clearing by midday.
> ...


I am always prepared mate , used to be a boy scout.http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/

Not worried about the wind more bothered by the rain but according to this ( which is constantly changing ) the rain should have passed us by 

Still should keep it interesting


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

redrocketTT said:


> Hi all
> i've got the sou'westers and the galoshes out
> And Mrs C has been reading up my TT manual  NOT
> Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow.
> ...


Sorry we won't be making it tomorrow, would have been good to catch up with you :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

redrocketTT said:


> Hi all
> i've got the sou'westers and the galoshes out
> And Mrs C has been reading up my TT manual  NOT
> Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow.
> ...


Should the water get too deep we will just put extra air in the tyres


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

You may find it funny, but I have sold all my mods and promised to take them off this weekend and then post out in the wettest weekend of the year.

I do have a garage but it is currently full of shite.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Well Thank You Trev, nice afternoon and good to put faces to names etc.

See you all soon I'm sure.

John


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

denTTed said:


> Well Thank You Trev, nice afternoon and good to put faces to names etc.
> 
> See you all soon I'm sure.
> 
> John


Good to meet you finally John and also to see everyone else. Neil I hope you and the boys found your way back from Tunbridge Wells okay.

Cheers to Trev [smiley=cheers.gif]

Rich


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah good to meet everyone today we had a very good day. The boys both enjoyed their day out and I think Rich's car may have swung Ben (the older one) back towards the mark 1 TT has he keeps agging Trev for a spin in his car :lol:

John hope you got back without whacking the zorst on any trees in the road - catch up with you in the week :wink:

Rich good to finally see the beast in the metal and it was a good ride back in the end and yes we found our way back after we left you no problem. Let me know about your MOT :wink:

And well done Trev it was a good end of year meet we all thought the food was excellent 

Neil


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

This was the joke I wanted to tell you but couldn't remember how it started...

A professor at the University of Brighton was giving a lecture on 'Involuntary Muscular Contractions' to his first year medical students. Realising this was not the most riveting subject, the professor decided to lighten the mood.

He pointed to a young woman in the front row and asked: "Do you know what your arsehole is doing while you're having an orgasm?"

She replied "Probably drinking beer and drooling over TTs with his mates at the Star Inn, Rusper."

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT51 said:


> I think Rich's car may have swung Ben (the older one) back towards the mark 1 TT has he keeps agging Trev for a spin in his car :lol:


Hi Neil,

Well he's gonna grow into a man with extremely good taste... :lol:

Nice one Ben [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Rich's car may have swung Ben (the older one) back towards the mark 1 TT has he keeps agging Trev for a spin in his car :lol:
> ...


Rich,

I don't doubt that at all. He is already working out that if I keep the car another four years before I change it then rather than selling it maybe he could have it as his first car.......... 

He definitely wouldn't be seen in a corsa :lol:

Neil


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT51 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


smart kid :wink:


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Can I just add my thanks. Great to meet you all and I am sure we will see you agin sometime soon. Dorothy enjoyed her day as well (see we can talk about something other than TT's).

Looking forward to the next one

thanks again Trev.


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all
Great to meet some new people and to have a nice meal. Marilyn really enjoyed her first meet.
i enjoyed being the tailgunner on our fun little cruise. Some great roads and the car felt so secure on the twists and turns.
The redrockeTT came into her own!

Trev

Big thanks for taking the time and trouble to organise it.

Rich
i hope Louise gets better soon.

Take care everyone

David and Marilyn.


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Nice one Trev, today was fun though I'm still trying to digest that Steak & Kidney Pud

Nice to meet you all and see you next time

Kevin

PS can you rustle up some decent weather for the next one


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Anyone got any pics?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Anyone got any pics?


Well the wind was a bit strong to stand still enough for pics so only took three in the car park... :lol:


























Cheers

rich


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice pics Rich

Well done everyone for braving the storms , certainly made the cruise a bit of a challenge, can`t beat a bit of aquaplanning 

Nice to see everybody and to meet a few of the other halves , big thank you to everybody for turning up and looking forward to the next one in January

Cheers Guys

Trev


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

redrocketTT said:


> Rich
> i hope Louise gets better soon.
> 
> Take care everyone
> ...


Hi David, It's a shame Lou wasn't there, I'm pretty certain she and Marilyn would've got on well...


----------

